# Questions about my new (Used) lathe



## suprherosndwch (Mar 24, 2008)

Just got my first lathe, I have it set up now and spent the weekend trying it out. The guy I bought it from didn't know anything about it, and I haven't used one since I was in High School. I was wondering what the piece on the far right side does. It's on a spring, and I'm guessing it is some sort of tool to copy an existing piece. It had 3 other attachments that went with it, I don't know if they are knives of some sort, or it they are for riding along the piece you are trying to copy. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks

S


View attachment 67612


View attachment 67613


View attachment 67614


----------



## sawyerDave (Mar 25, 2008)

I see from the tag that it is, indeed a copy lathe, and yes, that part on the right is the duplicating mechanism. Is that a Grizzly, or just a no name china copy? If it is a Grizzly, you can probably get the manual from them. If its not a Grizzly, you might still find a Grizzly product that it resembles, as the Chinese copy everything that they produce for others!


----------



## suprherosndwch (Mar 27, 2008)

Yea, it's a chinese nock-off. I'll go to the grizzley website though and try and find a manual for one that matches it. It looks like they have a million manuals on there, so I should be able to find something close. Thanks for the help.

S


----------

